# Nice SF&F art reference book...



## Dr. Atomic (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a great book called _A Biographical Disctionary of Science Fiction and Fantasy Artists,_ by Robert Weinberg (Greenwood Press, 1988). Anyone interested in SF&F art should definitely track down a copy. (Abebooks.com is probably your best bet, though I'm sure there are other resources worth exploring...)

I'm not sure why they use the word "Dictionary," it's much more of an encyclopedia... Anyway, it covers most important artists. The bios are well written and often deeply researched. Each listing also includes key books/magazines/etc to which the artists contributed. There are a few weird holes, and obviously, no one past 1988 is covered...

Anyway, I thought people might find this useful.


----------

